# nvidia driver on pcbsd



## dumkat (Jun 26, 2009)

I am using pcbsd and trying to install nvidia drivers. I got 

/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver

make install clean


and get the following error:

nvidia-driver-180.60 needs an X server implementation installed.

I am not too sure what to do here.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to have Xorg installed to make use of that driver. Not sure how PC-BSD does that but I thought it installed KDE by default. This means Xorg should be there too.


----------



## tangram (Jun 26, 2009)

PC-BSD releases prior to PC-BSD 7.1, the FreeBSD ports tree is now separate from the PC-BSD base desktop system.

Have a look at http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/PC-BSD_Users_Handbook#Switching_to_the_FreeBSD_LOCALBASE. It describes install from the FreeBSD ports.


----------



## dumkat (Jun 26, 2009)

Nothing was different when I went through Runports(root)


----------



## tangram (Jun 26, 2009)

Can't help you with the PC-BSD specifics as I don't run PC-BSD myself.

Maybe have a go at the PC-BSD forums?


----------



## lme@ (Jun 30, 2009)

In PCBSD the nvidia driver installation files are somewhere under /PCBSD/foo/bar


----------

